# PGA Championship



## avatar144 (Aug 10, 2011)

Watch PGA Live

The PGA Tour will be heading to The Highlands Courseof the Atlanta Athletic Club in Georgia for a huge tournament that will see the European Tour members join the PGA Tour and compete for a large prize purse.

PGA Championship Live

Click on the links on this page and get your membership for access to high quality streaming video right from your computer or mobile device. You'll get instant access to Live stream Golf all year right from your computer.The Masters Tournament is a $7,500,000 it will take place April 11th through the 14th July 2011.

PGA Live


----------



## tutp36 (Jun 8, 2011)

i watch on golf chanell


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DITTO x2 THE GOLF CHANNEL:thumbsup:


----------



## crabapple (Aug 5, 2011)

it is not bad


----------

